# a traditional bow for a tall guy?



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

i ran into a ton of difficulty fitting my 30" draw to a longbow or a recurve. horsebows work well for me- most don't stack until 32", but for a longbow you're probably looking at custom to fit you. i couldn't afford the price of a custom, so i just started mwking my own. i love making bows now! i have 2 finished, 2 more that i'm sealing today, and a 5th almost fully tillered. if you're at all handy with a rasp, drawknife, or a spokeshave, i'd encourage you to read a few build alongs & give it a try. if you're not into making your own, there are several of us here on AT who would be into making one for you well within your price range.
good luck!


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a 30" draw and find that a number of stock bows are shootable. But at 32 (how do you know your draw is 32")I think you might find that hard. If I were you I'd talk to some Bowyers and see what they can do for you. At that height I imagine you are used to having to be fitted... If you want some names just look down through the forum there are a number of threads about bowyers. Randy


----------



## Dr. A (Oct 30, 2007)

I am a new to this also, but found that at my height and DL (6'6" and 31 in), I can shoot the Martin Hunter fairly well. They might stack the last inch or two, but give it a try. Also, your DL maybe wildly different for traditional. Mine was quite a bit shorter than my compound bow DL.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm suprised your draw length isn't longer than 32". I'm only 6'2", and my draw varies between 30" and 32" (depending on the riser/grip style). This is after I changed my anchor to shorten my draw several years ago.

Good luck finding a "stock" bow that will handle even a 30" draw comfortably. For years I thought a bow was supposed to stack. 

You might try calling Lancaster to see if they can suggest a bow that will work, but more than likely you'll have to custom order one for your draw length. That's one of the advantages custom bowyers offer.

Chad


----------



## str8sh2ter (Sep 11, 2006)

*try here*

go to www.dryridgearchery.com Tim might be able to make you a nice longbow to spec.he has an Economy priced longbow for $200 with black glass and Maple cores. Seems like a great deal.Tell him your specs. and see what he says.Good luck


----------



## AKmud (Nov 2, 2008)

First thing I'd do is go to an archery shop and have your draw measured for traditional. It will be different than your compound length. Probably by 1-2" shorter. 

I agree with Elk that making a bow is very gratifying and not all that difficult to come up with something that will shoot. I have 12-13 under my belt now and am already making plans for more! 

Send me a PM if you want to talk about having a bow built for you. I can probably come up with a hickory or ash board bow in your price range to get you started.


----------



## SiegeWork (Apr 16, 2009)

Might want to check out SiegeWork Creations, We offer primitive and traditional bows (stick bows and laminate bows) in your price range AND can custom fit them to your draw length. I know more then a few people have come to us with the same issue - problem solved 








bigleu said:


> I posted this over in the general forum and they told me to come here. i'm a newbie and looking to get into a traditional bow for hunting. the problem is that i'm 6'7" with around a 32" dl. the consensus seems to be that it would be tough to find something 'stock'. someone mentioned i could get a riser and and long limbs from lancaster, but i'd really like to stay with wood. i'm open to either longbow or recurve and would like to get in at around $2-300. is there anything out there that i would be able to pick up for around that price? or should i look at getting a custom made one?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

*Traditional Bow for 32" Draw Archer*

Hi BigLeu;
If you are looking at a wood bow for recreational shooting and possibly hunting, my advice would be to look for a recurve bow in the 64-66" range with limbs as long as possible for it's given length. I have worked with dozens of guys in the 6'2-6'8" height range with ILF takedown recurves in the 64-70" bow length range. Most of those bows were metal-risered target bows using a long length ILF limb.

One alternative is to buy a longer(66-70") vintage(used) one piece recurve that was originally built as a target bow, but in a typical weight of 35-40# would end up in the mid2high 40# range for you. It would be economical to begin shooting with and be way below your budgeted amount. 

For a new bow, many options are available for you in a metal riser like a Samick Privelege($99), WinWin T-Rex($99) or Hoyt Excel($179) with a set of Long ILF limbs($89-199).

In a new wood risered bow, the TradTech Pinnacle with long limbs would give you a very smooth 64" bow. Tomorrow, we'll weigh a 64" Pinnacle at up to 32" draw and post the results for you to see how smooth it remains at that X-long draw length. The Pinnacle with Clear Glasswood Limbs runs about $400, but we might have a set of long prototype limbs or a blemished or demo riser that would save you a couple of your favorite dead presidents...(Grant & Franklin of course) http://www.tradtecharchery.com/Details.aspx?itemNo=3880088

We could either send you a bow to try for a week or possibly meet you at our farm in Ohio for a personal lesson, fitting and advice. (between Zanesville and McConnelsville) 

Please reply here, PM, e-mail or call Lee Vivian or myself at 800-829-7408 if you are interested or have any questions. 
Welcome to the wonderful world of traditional archery!
Rob


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

"We could either send you a bow to try for a week or possibly meet you at our farm in Ohio for a personal lesson, fitting and advice. (between Zanesville and McConnelsville"
Thats :thumbs_up


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Since he didn't say he shoots a compound I don't know why everyone assumes he does and his draw length will get shorter. Like someone else said, I'm surprised that at 6'7" he's only drawing 32". I'm 6'3" and draw 32.75" with my recurves (I have long arms and broad shoulders). If it turns out he draws longer than 32" his biggest problem is going to be finding arrows. I speak from experience.

My experience would say 66" would be the minimum for comfortable shooting and for lots of shots (100+ per shooting session) a 68" bow will give less finger pinch. I thought I could get by with a 66" bow but the finger pinch got to my ring finger after 50-60 arrows so 68" is now my general minimum. YMMV!

Dave


----------



## FiveX (Jul 12, 2002)

biglue,

I'm 6'-8'' tall and have a 32" draw. I have and shoot several bows that do not stack. Longbows include 68" Treadways, and a 68" Great Plains. I have no issue with any of these bows. For recurves, I have a 66" Humingbird Kingfisher and a 64" Great Plains Original model recurve. Even at 64" the Great Plains is very smooth and no stack. Good luck, I hope this helps.


----------



## bigleu (Apr 13, 2009)

*dry ridge archery?*

what do you guys think the deal from dryridgearchery.com? anyone have experience with his bows? i've contacted Tim and he said he could make one his econ bows in my specs. he's been helpful and for a custom bow it seems like a pretty good deal. it's a walnut riser, maple limb cores and glass covered limbs for $200.


----------



## bigleu (Apr 13, 2009)

any no i've never shot compound...i went to the local shop and tried a few there. they had a Bear grizzly and a bunch of compounds, but the guy said they didn't have anything that would fit me. maybe i'll go back and have them measure me so i know for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

*TradTech Pinnacle II bow draws smoothly to 33"*

Hi BigLeu;
The DryRidge longbows look good and Tim's located south of Pittsburg in Western PA. not far from you. He's generously doing traditional archers a tremendous service by selling his US Made economy longbows for $200. He's making no profit on these and very little for his labor as he has nearly as much time in making that bow as he does in his deluxe custom models, just less in materials. If you like the looks of his bow and he can make you one of his 66 or better yet 68" economy longbows in a lighter weight to make it smoother out to your long draw length, then I can't see you going wrong with it. If he can add FastFlight string compatible limb tip overlays for you at an additional charge(up to $50?, I'd consider it money well spent for the performance increase you'll get over B-50 dacron strings.

On our Pinnacle II bow, we measured draw weight with an Easton Digital bow scale on a Pinnacle II riser and Long CarbonWood Limbed 64" Bow.
Marked 40#@28" Actual 39.9#@28", 42.1#@29", 44.2#@30", 46.8#@31", 49.1#@32", 51.8#@33". 

I was not surprised, but extremely pleased with the results showing how smoothly this ILF limbed bow draws. Be sure to have a similar test done on any bow you consider. This shows only 2.1-2.7# per inch of draw the whole way back to 33". Our ILF Longbow limb will show similar, but not quite as stellar results, expect increases in the 3-4# per inch range with most longbows. 

Hope this is helpful. Feel free to call on us for any archery related question you may have. Best of luck and shooting with whatever new bow you choose. Welcome to the sport!

Yours in Archery,
Rob


----------



## bigleu (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks for everyone's help! i got my draw measured yesterday and it was 32.5". at this point, it seems like one of Tim's economy bows is going to be one of the best bow's for the money. he said he could do one for me at my specs. so i think i'll probably go with him unless you think there's a better $200 option.


----------



## joemac (Jun 27, 2008)

*bow for a tall man*

I am 6'5" and have a brother who is also 6'7". I enjoy building bows and have built several bows to this point, have not sold any as yet, but have not advertised. i made my brother a 62" long bow the bow pulled great to his release point. the bow had a draw weight of 51# at 28" and he pulled about 30" at his draw length to bow shot about 175 fps.
i think from my experience like some have advised you you should get someone to custom build you a bow
thanks for listening
joemac


----------



## str8sh2ter (Sep 11, 2006)

*Tim is great guy...*

I don't think you can go wrong buying from him.Plus he's making it to fit you.good Choice and post a reveiw when you get it.


----------

